# Legendary Film Composer John Barry has passed away



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

For those who follow films, John Barry composed/conducted some of the best soundtracks spanning over 50 years including many James Bond films, Dances with Wolves and yes, even Howard the Duck (a guilty pleasure  ).

RIP John.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/therecord/...remembering-the-late-film-composer-john-barry


----------

